# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  क्या  प्राकृतिक तरीके से भी वजन बढ़ाया जा सकता है ???

## Krishna

एक तरफ जहां लोग मोटापे की समस्या से परेशान रहते हैं वहीं काफी लोग अपने कम वजन को लेकर भी चिंतित रहते हैं। वे यह समझ नहीं पाते हैं कि आखिर किस प्रकार के आहार के जरिए वे अ पना वजन बढ़ा सकते हैं। ऐसे में वे वजन बढ़ाने वाले सप्लीमेंट्स की मदद लेते हैं जो कि शरीर के लिए हानिकारक है। खुद को स्वस्थ और संतुलित वजन के लिए आप प्राकृतिक उपायों की मदद ले सकते हैं। इससे अपाका वजन स्वस्थ तरीके से बढ़ेगा और यह शरीर के लिए नुकसानदेह भी नहीं होगा।

----------


## Krishna

वजन बढ़ाने के लिए वर्कआउट और अच्छी डाइट तो जरूरी है ही लेकिन अगर आप शाकाहारी हैं तो इन आसान प्राकृतिक उपायों को अपनाने से भी आपको काफी मदद मिलेगी। आइए जानें वजन बढ़ाने के प्राकृतिक उपायों के बारे में।

----------


## Krishna

*केला है जरूरी*वजन बढ़ाने का सबसे प्रभावी और आसान तरीका है केले का सेवन। दिन में कम से कम तीन बार केला जरूर खाएं। दूध या दही के साथ केला और भी फायदेमंद है। रोज सुबह नाश्ते के साथ बनाना-मिल्क शेक जरूर लें। महीने भर में परिणाम आपके सामने होंगे।

----------


## Krishna

*गर्म दूध में शहद*हर रोज सोने से पहले या नाश्ते में गर्म दूध के साथ एक चम्मच शहद का सेवन करें। इससे वजन भी तेजी से बढ़ता है और पाचन भी अच्छी तरह होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*खरबूजा है फायदेमंद*बहुत कम वजन वाले लोगों को अक्सर डॉक्टर खरबूजा खाने की सलाह देते हैं। हालांकि यह मौसमी फल है लेकिन इसे खाने से भी वजन तेजी से बढ़ता है। साथ ही यह आपको डीहाइड्रेशन से भी बचाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*मेवे के साथ दूध*वजन बढ़ाने के लिए अक्सर *बॉडी बिल्डर्स और पहलवान मेवे वाले दूध का सेवन करते हैं। खासतौर पर बादाम, खजूर और अंजीर के साथ गर्म दूध पीने से भी वजन तेजी से बढ़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

*किशमिश जरूर खाएं*प्रतिदिन डाइट में 30 ग्राम किशमिश खाने से भी वजन तेजी से बढ़ता है। इसके नियमित सेवन से महीने भर में आप अपने वजन में फर्क महसूस करेंगे।

----------


## Krishna

*कार्बोहाइड्रेट लें*भोजन में अधिक कार्बोहाइड्रेट व कैलोरी वाली चीजें लें। जैसे आटा, चावल, शहद, मेवे, मक्खन आदि। इससे आपका वजन सेहतमंद तरीके से बढ़ेगा।

----------


## Krishna

*मलाई*मिल्क क्रीम में आवश्यकता से ज्यादा फैटी एसिड होता है। और ज्यादातर खाद्य उत्पादों की तुलना में अधिक कैलोरी की मात्रा होती है। मिल्क क्रीम को पास्ता और सलाद के साथ खाने से वजन तेजी से बढ़ेगा।

----------


## Krishna

*पनीर*फुल क्रीम से बना पनीर प्रोटीन का बहुत अच्छा स्रोत है। ये उन लोगो के लिए भी बहुत अच्छा है जो नॉन वेज नहीं खाते है। और यह शरीर में कैलोरी की कमी को भी पूरा करती है।

----------


## Krishna

*पीनट बटर*पीनट बटर में मोनोअनसेचुरेटेड फैट की अच्छी मात्रा पाई जाती है। ये न सिर्फ वजन बढाने में मदद करता है बल्कि टोस्ट और बिस्कुट के साथ खाए तो बहुत स्वादिष्ट भी लगता है।

----------

